# The Perils of Being a Duckling



## Josiah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Josiah (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe I shouldn't have put this in the Humor Forum.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2015)

Let's see a happier ending.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2015)




----------

